# Mice to snake ratio



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm looking for the number of adult mice you need to keep as breeders to be able to produce enough babies to feed one snake.
I've seen it mentioned a few times but can't find the posts it was in.
A similar ratio for rats would also be useful.

Natrix


----------



## stuarttaylor37 (Jan 5, 2008)

I would also like this information:2thumb:


----------



## cappie49 (Jan 27, 2008)

What kind of snake is it? Size and weight would also be helpful.
If its just one medium sized corn I wouldn't bother breeding to be honest.
Cost of food,bedding and cleaning/feeding time against cost of frozen doesn't really add to any saving.
I breed but I have 19 snakes plus hopefully 15 hatchlings within 5 weeks: victory:

Hope this helps


----------



## adzcarne (Mar 5, 2009)

Natrix said:


> I'm looking for the number of adult mice you need to keep as breeders to be able to produce enough babies to feed one snake.
> I've seen it mentioned a few times but can't find the posts it was in.
> A similar ratio for rats would also be useful.
> 
> Natrix


There is no point breeding mice for one snake, by the time you have bought a cage, bedding, food you would of spent loads of money then you have the up keep of them. plus they have a horrible smell about them. stick with defrost from your local reptile shop and that way you get to keep looking at more snakes and WILL end up buying more lol.


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks for your advice guys but I'm in the middle of writing an information sheet on producing your own snake food, hence I'm looking for this bit of information. I know it has been mentioned on here several times but can't find the relevant posts.

And for the record I have over a hundred snakes and an incubator full of eggs with more due and already breed all my own mice. I just can't remember the the snake to mouse ratio :bash::lol2: 

Natrix


----------



## cappie49 (Jan 27, 2008)

Not sure of ratio, would it be subjective to breed, age, size an the individual snake?


----------



## essexchondro (Apr 9, 2007)

> Thanks for your advice guys but I'm in the middle of writing an information sheet on producing your own snake food, hence I'm looking for this bit of information. I know it has been mentioned on here several times but can't find the relevant posts.
> 
> And for the record I have over a hundred snakes and an incubator full of eggs with more due and already breed all my own mice. I just can't remember the the snake to mouse ratio :bash::lol2:
> 
> Natrix


Can't you work out a reasonably accurate ratio based on the size of your own snake collection and the size of your mouse colony which feeds the collection?


----------



## Majestic Morphs (Apr 8, 2008)

we keep our rats in 1.2s there are 15 cages in a rack and we pull out around 40 small and large weaners per rack per week

our mice we also keep in 1.2s and there are 64 cages in a rack we are currently pulling out between 200-300 small / medium mice per week

hope this helps


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I've always heard it as "you get approximately one feeder per month per female rodent" if you're feeding anything bigger than pinkies.

Therefore, if you're feeding weekly on medium mice, you probably need four females to ENSURE you have those four medium-mouse feeders every month.

That accounts for litter failures, mum dying and other unpleasantnesses.


----------

